
Cortana Web searches in Windows 10 will now only be able to open Edge and Bing - Geojim
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/04/cortana-web-searches-in-windows-10-will-now-only-be-able-to-open-edge-and-bing/
======
mattkrea
What better way than to force it down their throats.

